# Who was your biggest influence?



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

My trainer. Shes no big name well known trainer and isn't someone who takes in horses or really teaches as a job but she took me under her wing. She has given me a horse when i had nothing to ride. She's helped me improve and even when i was ready to give up she was there encouraging. I see her as a mom she is definitely someone i look up to 100% . She has even offered to take me with her to texas when she moves.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

My Grandfather. He was an Appy breeder for about 30 years starting in the 1920's before there ever was an ApHC. He was also an old fashioned horse trader, with both the good and bad connotations. He taught me a lot about breeding, training, and how to evaluate a horse by feeling its joints and tendons. Some of his training methods have been greatly improved upon over the years, but some of them were also very sound, and are sadly rapidly becoming forgotten in today's world of the quick-fix commercial trainers whose tight jeans seem to be their primary ASSet...


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Leanne, Liz and Hilly. Liz taught me the importance of a good attitude in the horse world, and how to always look at the next horizon.

Hilly taught me how to be tough, how to be the leader, and how to put my foot down when i believe in something. she taught me the importance of organization in the barn, and soooo many tricks and tips for everyday horse care.

Leanne taught me everything i know about riding. She gave me my posture, my focus, and the knowledge of everything i know about movement and gait. She taught me about how my balance and posture effects my horses balance, collection, extension and form. she taught me how to be fair and determined when training. she taught me how to be honest with my horse, and myself. she taught me to own up to my mistakes, to never saddle up angry, but above all to ride from my heart, cause thats where horses should start.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Face we are far too alike.

My grandfather was also my most influential "trainer", I'm self taught for the most part, but he came down a few times when I was hitting road blocks. (An 11 year old training her 2 year old barely started first horse will run into those! LOL!)
In 92 he came down and taught me "make the right thing easy and the wrong thing hard" by chasing me around the pasture with a 2X4 while I was trying to get her over her "I've decided not to move PERIOD phase". I remember it like it was yesterday. I also learned never to let him physically help me train again, the rest of our sessions were over the phone, he about killed both of us! But we cleared that obstacle pretty quickly!

We used to sit for hours in his living room pouring over classifieds, (he was a former horse trader/trainer Appys too) teaching me how to decipher ads. We went over his old photos and bloodlines and what he traded for what and how he made on this one or how this one was crazy, and then shed a few tears over a few too.

Once he swindled me out of three western saddles for $250 that were worth well over $2,500! I thought he was being sweet and giving me money, then going to patch them up. Nope, he traded em for work on a house he was building. That was a crude lesson!

So the greatest things I learned from him was to stick with it and get it done. Falling is not an option, and if you don't like a horse any longer there's always a sucker down the road that will take it... Last part I never attempted, but I know how to!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

My Mom for sure, although if you see us at a horse show we are probably squabbling at each other... She has been riding for 40 + years and knows her stuff, not to mention, is a good rider. I look up to her experience and riding talent, she got me to where I am now in riding. My coach would be to busy to come to my H/J Shows, so it'd just be my mom & I. 
She never forced me into horses, and was thrilled when I asked for riding lessons for my 5th B-Day, she has spent hundreds of thousands of dollars on ponies, horses, equipment, horse shows, trucks, trailers, property, etc, when I was growing up. I am very hard on myself when it comes to riding, and my Mom has always been the one that lightens me up. I don't know what'd I would do with out her! 

Also, my coach, Gina Allan-Belasik. She is an amazing lady, and coach of course. But I have always looked up to her "more then positive" attitude, her amazing riding and coaching talent. I hope to be as successful as her one day!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got two. My grandpa and my mom. Grandpa started the farm that I now own. I grew up running through these pastures. He taught me so much that I don't even know where to start. He taught me a lot of practical application type things as far as care, pasture management, stallion handling (was blessed to have had time with his own son of Poco Dell) and he also gave me a very critical eye to look at horses with. My mom taught me to be the rider & trainer I am today and the big reason I have super quiet hands, boy did she preach at me non stop on that front. She learned from Dale Wilkinson, Paul Schuh and a few other hall of famers. I was blessed to have met and rode with them a few times myself but was a youngin. What I wouldn't give to have that time now. I also have her to thank for instilling a strong competitive drive and desire to continue to better myself.

Oh a funny added thought, my grandpa also taught me the value of the upgrade. He stood back and allowed me to sell my pony when I was 7. Had a man at the farm looking at weanlings and he asked if my gpa knew of a good broke pony for sale. I piped in and said "You can buy my pony!" When he asked why I'd want to sell her if she was a good one, my response was "If I sell the pony my grandpa will get me a quarter horse." And he did, a mare straight off the King Ranch. We told my mom after the pony was loaded up and on the road. :lol: That mare was my heart horse and even though she's been gone for many, many years, I will never own another that could fill her shoes.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My mother. She told me that I could do anything if I just put my mind to it and wanted it badly enough.
She also supported me 100% in buying the pony that was to be the one that turned me into a rider and not just a passenger. Everyone else thought we were nuts to even think about it and she gave me the confidence to prove them wrong.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Everyone has influenced me in one way or another.

But I think there are a few that stick out.

One is a cowhorse trainer I worked for, he taught me more in one year than most learn in several. He is a good cowboy, a good trainer/showman and could really get in a horses head and in mine to get something across. He is the one that told me that "anyone can learn the mechanics of training, but a good trainer knows how to get in the head." That really stuck with me. He wasn't meaning Parelli phsyco babble, but reading horses and knowing what will work and what won't.

A guy that I cowboyed for was a big influence, he taught me a lot about reading cattle and how making your horse work right makes for better cattle handling which in turn improved my roping. He is tough to work for but it came with a reputation that has afforded me great job opportunities and a pile of knowledge.

Also the very first guy I worked for and started colts as a teenager. He taught me a lot about old-fashioned methods that I still use.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

My Dad, who used to tell me all sorts of reckless stories about his riding days... my favorite was one where he took the barn's stallion out for a trail ride and the horse almost bolted off a cliff. :shock: They were both humbled by the near-death experience, but my Dad still gave it to him afterwards for acting so darn stupid. :lol:

For my Bat Mitzvah (thirteenth birthday), my parents surprised me with a helmet, half-chaps, a dressage whip, a grooming set, a halter (I had just started once -a-week lessons). I thought it was the greatest gift of all time! Even though I didn't buy a horse until 11 years later, that gift validated my horse-crazy girlish dreams (ETA... we didn't have a lot of money growing up so I was rarely able to ride that consistently while I lived with my parents). I went on to take lessons, lease horses, compete on my college's riding team and eventually buy my boy Jax. Today I still ride with that dressage whip. :wink:


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I have had two people teach me a lot about horses, different things from each. The biggest influence was my housemaster from boarding school. He was from Scotland, like my dad, and we got on pretty good because of that, I guess, but he was well into horses and used to go to the US to learn from Parelli directly. He also went and learned how to build saddles and did that on the side to his house master job. He would come out to my uncle’s cattle station and work horses and cattle with us from the time I was about 12 and I learned a hell of a lot from him then. Once I left school and went off ringing on cattle stations across northern Australia I kept learning from him, though mostly from up to and including 4, 5 and 6 hour long phone calls. He also taught me most of what I know about Saddlery and tack making. 
Next would b my uncle. Brilliant cattleman and hell of a good horse breeder, I didn’t learn a lot of technique from him (with horses, everything I know about handling cattle that’s worth knowing I got from him though), but I did learn patience and how to give a horse space and not be on their back all the time (figuratively speaking) nagging them and pushing them all the time. That was one of the hardest and best lessons I ever learned. I also learned, and still learn, a lot of the tricks for dealing with the tough nuts to crack that a lot of natural-horse people would probably frown on.


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

My Aunt was my most influential horse person. She would put me up on horses when I was to little to get there myself. She barrel raced and ran a 17 sec run before that was ever heard of in our area. She taught me to stick with stuff even when it was getting really rough. She was very supportive and my hero. She was killed when their car was hit by a drunk driver.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

honestly, the horses.

I have read, watched and learned from my BO, clinton anderson, parelli, buck brannaman, monty roberts and others. alot of the time I learn as as many things I dont like about their training methods as things I do. I pick out what works for me in my head, try it on an actuall horse, and then decide if its a method that works for me, that the horse understands.

So many horses have taught me important lessons.

my first horse was also the first horse I started under saddle. she was patient and kind, and taught me that each lesson must be taught thoroughly before moving on.

blue belle taught me that even if the horse was sweet and well mannered, unexpected things happen on green horses.

koko taught me that for some horses, unpredictableness cannot be trained out, but if you persevere long enough, you will win the battle(6 months before he truly understood standing to be mounted)

sunny taught me to be careful around even well manered studs.

the bay mare that broke my arm taught me that some horses are genuinely mean.

the aligator headed black mare showed me that some horses are devious, genuinely want to hurt you, and cannot really ever be completely fixed.

romeo taught me to pay closer attention to body language, to pay attention to how intense I was, to reward the small things, to never rush.

pickles has taught me what "born broke" really means, and that there really are completely honest horses.

there are so many others. We can read about the results of great trainers for our whole lives, but its the horses that are our real teachers.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

^^ That's like the old saying about lions - 9 out of 10 of them will slink away from you...it's the 10th one you have to worry about...:rofl:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There have been many who influenced my long career with horses.
First there was the woman who jointly owned the riding school where I started. One of the few people that I would call a true Christian in that she would always look for the good and work on that whether it was a horse or a person. 
Her business partner who taught me the tougher side of owning animals. His daughter who was a good instructor - tough but very good. I owe her a lot in that she gave me the chance to ride all the naughty animals that came in for re schooling. Also because I was the one who rode the naughty ones and without a horse of my own, she allowed me to compete for the Pony Club teams on her own competition horse.

A family friend, Geordie, who was a true Horse Whisperer. 

Many other instructors who were tough but fair. I loved to discuss reasons with them and they were all good enough to answer and argue with!

I have never stopped learning, hope I never will and most of all, I hope that people I have taught and helped will say that I influenced them in a good way.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

The first person who influenced my horse life the absolute most was, who I will call, J. He let me begin to ride when I was late 13 almost 14 years old for the first time (I had never ridden before) Although he was self taught, and now I know he isn't the best rider, he taught me what truly matters: To *HAVE FUN* and to keep your heels down! I gained so much confidence on that little 14.2 arabian mare, and I still ride her sometimes. She is a total babysitter, 24 years old, and never tries to mess up or get out of work. Shes easy to s low, easy to get going.. just perfect! (I am going to start riding her soon again to build up my confidence and have fun!)

I've had many trainers throughout my 10 month english career (Already 3, I stayed at the same barn too!) They all helped my riding, but the first, "H", was the best. She was stern but not mean and helped me understand why I was doing what I was being told to do, and she taught me to never give up on our dreams. She herself is an olympic hopeful, and her riding passion really showed through.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

My sister, Jessica. I have three siblings, she was the only one who was ever there. My oldest sister never came up to Montana with us, and my brother moved out 5 years ago. My sister has been at college for two years, but she is still the one I look up to for everything. When she was here, I used to tell her things every day of what had happened. Now that I have a phone, I can still do that. Now I still have three more years of high school left at home, but my friends and my horses help keep me going through it.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

My dad, he wasnt crazy expeirenced at the beginning of it all, but he bought me my first horse, he sat through all my lessons, came to every single show and dusted me off after every fall. I really hope once I graduate I can buy him a nice horse, because he deserves it. 
There were a couple small named trainers I worked with, its amazing what can happen if someone truly believes in your ability


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The horse person who influenced me the most was Capt. Heyer. He was a Dutch dressage master who came to America to escape the Nazis. He was internationally known before he came here (the trophy awarded in the world cup dressage is called the Heyer Cup), but there was very little competitive dressage in the USA at that time. As a result, he and his dressage horses performed with the Ringling Bros circus.

When I was six, and living in Sarasota Florida, I took riding lessons from him. He was VERY European....but had the most magical way of crawling into a horse's mind and totally understand them. He passed so much of that to me.

He also tolerated NO temper when riding a horse. Once, I was trying to get one of his huge horses to piaffe. I was too small to have enough leg and I just couldn't manage it. I got frustrated (as only a little kid could get away with....right?) and I smacked the horse with the dressage whip. BAD idea. He grabbed my leg, pulled me off the horse, left me laying in the sand as he walked the horse back to the stall. I had to apologize to the horse (symbolic, I know) before he would even consider letting me ride him again. I sure learned anger control and discipline from this man,

This is a horrible photo of him. It was at a charity ball and the horse was on a slick floor. As a result, he looked tense. 










He taught more so much more than just horsemanship. He gave me life lessons.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

My father, Wyman E. Bennett. A horseman who, 30+ years after his death, is still remembered by the Saddlebred people, and who now would be 106 years old.

He grew up riding horses, had a Plantation Walking Horse show barn, when that is what TWH were called, went and worked on King Ranch, the whys and hows of that I've never known, and wish I would have asked, and then went into training Saddlebreds. After a bad fall, where horse came down on both legs, breaking them, and he was told he would never walk again, he would sit in hot tub of water pressing down on his legs to straighten them so he could screaming from the pain. He walked, and with no limp.

He bought and started WC Mimi Genius, who was brought out under Sug Utz in the early 50's, and a few others too along that time period. He went into railroading, working up from fireman to become an Engineer, which back then? Was like an airplane pilot.

Welch Greenwell said that my dad was the best horseman he ever knew, and was including himself too.


Dale Pugh, who was one of the best Saddlebred trainers alive. Knew horses, and was something to be around.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh, I would also believe that you can learn something from EVERYBODY. Little tips, tricks, riding position help, how their riding affects the horse they're riding... Even what NOT to do!


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

My dad, he has taught me more about horses and horsemanship that I could ever hope to learn anywhere else. He has broke more horses that I can count and has this way of really getting into a horses head. That being said he also taught me about being humble and that you will never stop learning. My dad was a self taught cowboy, rode horses for a living for most of his life and could stick **** near anything but when I started taking english lessons he was always asking me about what I learned, and to teach him the things that I was learning. To think that somebody with his level of experience would ever learn anything from me is just amazing.
I have to say the favorite lesson I learned from my dad came not too long ago when we were out rounding up cattle "if you can't crack a beer can on its back, it ain't broke!"


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My first pony, Shorty, actually taught me the most. He was a trickster, and I did not have a saddle, so did everything bareback. He would run under low limbs, lean your leg on a fence, and he went where HE wanted. But I learned how to overcome all this, and taught him to jump, and we would jump a barrel with 2 tires on top, just a 2x4 rail that he could have gone under, and he was only 12.1 H !!! 

As far as people, Fran Dearing at Windy Knoll Farm, hands down. I took lessons from her in 1982, then came back in 1999, and we just picked up where we left off. She communicates riding without using all the "in vogue" terms, and actually celebrates horses outside the norm doing dressage. She NEVER limited anyone to "lower level"!!!I trained Appaloosas, Paints, Arabians with her, and she always encouraged me to make the most of THAT horse. Great woman.

Nancy


----------



## JustmeNyuma (Apr 2, 2013)

My 'second mother' Helen. I was fortunate enough to meet her at the ranch I board at randomly one night. I think she thought inwas someone else because she made some sarcastic remark to me but then i turned around to face her and realized i had never seen her before. I introduced myself and we soon found out that she and my mom knew each other from the church they went to. I was having problems with my former horse at the time my mom mustve told her because a couple weeks later i received a call from her saying she could help me.

At first, i was a little bit upset that she was calling me like this out of the blue and mad at my mom for mentioning my problems to her because i had only met her that one time. Anyways, long story short my mom convinced me to go out and meet with her at the ranch just to see what she could do.

Ever since then, she has helped me and taught me everything i know about horses. I eventually realized that horse wasnt the right horse for me and she did everything she could to help me find a new home for him and to get a horse that was perfect for me. She is one of my best friends and i view her as family now. I couldnt imagine my life without her and i really owe her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

I just wanted to thank everyone so far who responded to this thread, and my query. It has been so inspiring to read all of your stories and see who has really made a difference in your lives.

As for horses being the best teachers, well of course they are :lol: I think we could start a whole other thread about horses that have influenced us over the years. If you guys are like me, you can still name almost every horse you have ever ridden, and many you never rode, just knew for one reason or another. I absolutely found my biggest influence's horse to be just as informative as she was. 

Thanks again everyone, and anyone who has not shared yet, please keep 'em coming. Lots of fun to read about everyone!


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

The two biggest inspriations in my horsey life (aside from my horses lol) have been my mom and our trainer/BO. My mom got her horse after years of waiting (he was a rescue) and was injured twice severely by him when he bolted and freaked out. She never once gave up on him and when she got better bought my horse for me and still rode. Even though he was a pasture pet she always looked for a trainer who would take care of him and teach him some sanity! When we found our trainer she worked a miracle and took a horse who was scared of his shadow and made him into something that my mom could ride safely. My mom couldn't mount without dragging her leg over his rump due to her injuries so the trainer worked on letting him allow her to drag her foot over his rump and not be phased by it now that I've started him in dressage my mom climbs on and rides him like he's never done anything to hurt her in his life! 
Our trainer has worked wonders and now that I work under her I'm still constantly impressed by her! She taught me how to drive a horse and cart, how to start a horse, longline one, and always puts the horse first! She was my riding instructor for a long time and always encourages me to do my best and to more importantly have fun! I love the way she treats the horses because she lets them be horses. When she starts them out she lets them decide what discipline to do and then goes from there. Somehow she knows when the horse is ready for something new and when it's time to stop the lessons for a while and just relax. I've learned so much from her that its inspired me to work hard with my horses (and the ones she needs worked! Lol) and to always remember that the competition or end result isn't what matters in the long run: that the road you've taken to get there is.


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Mine is a mix up of people but the 2 people who influenced me the most was my grandma and uncle. My grandam bought me my first pony(who I still have 12 yrs later), she taught me everything I've ever needed to know about riding and horse husbandry. My uncle who also used to be my farrier has taught me more about groundwork and how to read their body language and of course hooves.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Biggest influence for me was back around 1970, I was very fortunate to meet someone who was on their way to becoming a very accomplished trainer, I learned so much from her. She had Arabians back then, and later went on to dressage and the "bigger" (in size) horses, she has done extremely well and went on to win the USDF gold medal. She now does training clinics and is such an amazing trainer. If not for her instructions and training, I would not be the rider I am today. I've taken lessons from others, but I never did learn as much from them as I did from her. 

Also, as a youngster, my mother encouraged my love of horses, I thank God every day that I had a mother who supported my horse crazy goals.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Frank Whitney (Lethbridge Alberta) when I was a kid. He was a true horseman and as knowledgeable as a vet when it came to horse health. He was retired and I spent a lot of time with him soaking up horse info like a sponge. He still partook of large cattle drives and I was priveleged to ride his good cow horse that would single foot. The second man was John McLeod (Winnipeg, Manitoba). That is where I learned valuable barn skills and learned to ride english, to harness and drive a work horse. Negativity wasn't allowed. We all supported each other.


----------



## tailskidwest (Jan 8, 2013)

Patrick Wyse, the master of the Basic Handle, who I have the pleasure of still be coached by and sharing his friendship. Pat taught me the principle of being fair to the horse and the concept of asking, allowing the horse reaction time and making things easy for the horse. I hope to share these principles with my students as I start coaching riders myself.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

My dressage coach, who sadly passed away last summer. He was firm when he needed to be, and explained things that were easy to understand, and when I wasn't getting something he would make me off and he would get on to show me what he wanted me to do. I can hear him in my head when I make a mistake, or when I wrap polos (which is something I struggled with for a long time). If it wasn't for him, I don't think I would be able to ride as well as I do today.


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

My father and grandfather. My grandfather was an old horse trader, as well. He would buy horses at the sale barn that other people gave up on. He would break them to ride, and then usually he would train them to be very valuable roping horses. Sometimes he would train them to be kid's horses. Then he would either sell them or trade them with somebody for an even better horse. Sometimes he kept horses that he trained for my dad or my aunt when they were kids. 
Once my dad grew up, he took over from there. He also broke horses to ride, and even broke one of Secretariat's daughters to ride. 
My dad went on to win the Team Roping State Championship in 1995. Then he quit, because I was born. They taught me everything that I know about horses, and then some. I love these guys. <3


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

My trainer aka my MOM <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

My horse, of course!

While others have taught me things, he has taught me the most. I am who I am because of him. He's inspired me, motivated me, challenged me, and rewarded me.

None of my family understands my passion. Most of my friends don't really get it either, even if they ride horses themselves.

I've had so many trainers from a young age to now, that none have really hit home with me.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess the cops at the Mounted Police stables who let me sit on their horses after they'd been bathed, while the horses dried. I'm sure they could have gotten in trouble, but they let me anyway. A big thank you to them!

Them and the very tolerant vendors who used horse drawn wagons who let me "hold" their horses while they sold things to housewives or sharpened their scissors. They also let me brush their cart horses for hours at the end of a day.

Those were the earliest influences for a lucky city girl. Since then, I've been lucky and sometimes picky about who I worked with and took advice from. People who were able to do things that I, too, wanted to know how to do. Many, many good horsemen.


----------



## mustbemonroe (Mar 3, 2011)

Tough question 

I can attribute some to my first "trainer" (who now, looking back, was nothing more than a horse loving free spirit). She rode endurance and would let me tag along on her endurance hacks on my fat appy mare as a kid. She was my biggest fan for a while, and for that I thank her.

My current trainer, and good friend, whose 'had' me since 13. She is, probably, my biggest influence. She introduced me to eventing, both a curse and a blessing! Not a big name herself, but being in the "in" crowd gives me both the desire to compete and be competitive and also the realization that there is no way I can afford the money or time to _really_ get into it.

Finally, Monroe. My OTTB who has been the biggest challenge of all, but also the most rewarding. He was way too much horse for me (and probably still is), but my stubborn teenage self would not give up on him. We completed events together and he has taught me more than any $25,000 push button could. He may be a senior citizen now but is still bucking my a$$ off. He has given me the experience and tenderness to be confident on different horses. 

Thank you B, M, and Monroe. 

I wouldn't be the horseperson I am today without your advice.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Charles Redfern, may he rest in peace, was my mom's boyfriend when I was growing up. He taught me how to read a horse and anticipate problems before they happened. "If you see something that needs to be done, do it." He taught me how to halter break the babies, ride the greenies, and never leave a gate open. He taught me to pull a trailer (and more importantly, how to back one up) and how to change a tire. Through him, I met people who taught me more about green horses and a racehorse trainer who taught me how to care for legs.

Carol Tracy, who we refer to as Mama Carol, taught me so much. She was my only trainer my first year as an all around. She helped me find the perfect horse, and then she taught me how to ride him. She taught me the value trail riding or gathering cattle for my competition horses. She is excellent at explaining things so that I can understand them. She has also taught me a lot about management and health.

And my mother. She instilled in me a love for horses, and more specifically, appaloosas. She financed my show career, got me great trainers and awesome horses. She is still trying to give me her adventurous spirit, but I'll only go so far, LOL. I swear, that woman is fearless.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

My biggest influences (can't choose just one  have been the horses I've worked with.
When I first started riding, I was given gentle, quiet horses who wouldn't act out if there was a nuclear war going on behind them. They taught me to be confident and unafraid of the unknown.
Then I started volunteering at another barn, and the horses there knocked most of the confidence right out of me  I had come with, I'm ashamed to say, the pride of a person who can stay on a well-trained horse. This motley crew of grumpy old horses, unpredictable newbies, and everything inbetween quickly showed me I knew absolutely nothing about horses. And continue to prove that I still don't.
I can't really say who my biggest influence is because each one has influenced me in different ways that are all very important. Some have taught me persistence, some taught me when to give in. Some have taught me to either be in charge or be put in charge of, and some have taught me that the lightest touch can convey more than yanking or kicking. Some have taught me the taste the of the dirt, others have taught me how to fly


----------



## rememberourtroops (Apr 13, 2013)

My sister had to be one of my biggest influences along with the pony cross I grew up riding. My sister lost her arm while fighting overseas, she come right back home and started to ride again. It was like nothing had ever changed, it was like the good old days when her horse was young(er). Then there was my pony cross who taught me how to stay alert and to stay on board. Oh and how to dodge teeth and hooves.


----------



## Standardbredrider01 (Jul 31, 2012)

A handsome standardbred I used to lease, Boss. <3

So, it all began with a frightened 9 year old kid climbing up on a huge thoroughbred mare. First time, may I tell you. (yes, the people at the barn werent the smartest)

Well, I was thrown off. Hard. The horse stepped on my leg afterwards (as it was bolting away)

I vowed to never ride again. Ever. But this where that handsome gelding came along...

I was 11, small and shy and sprang back whenever the poor horse moved. I mounted- and he immedetly pumped my spirit with such confidence I refused to get off the saddle. And then next, and the day after that, and until I had been riding him for a solid year. 

It was then I had realized, I had changed so **** much. I was proud of myself, from a small meek child to a strong riding young woman. It was then I decided to take it to the next level.

My mother gave me a rescue horse on my 13th birthday. I stunning, sweet mare, named Cricket. She was a standardbred as well. But there was one problem- she wasnt saddle trained.

I'm still 13. Cricket is doing lovely and we are entering our first show May 19. 

I wouldn't be where I am if it wasn't for that handsome standardbred gelding- Boss.


----------



## hickly (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmmm, my grandma, she always told me I could prove everyone wrong, and I did. Mawhwhahaha.


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

My grandfather, because he blessed me with the opportunity to grow up around nice horses. He passed his passion for horses and all things western on to me. Although I disagree with many of his choices, I will always be thankful for that opportunity.

My biggest influence is a man named Johnny Clark. He moved on to be sort of a bigger-name trainer around here, became very popular and got very busy. But when he was first starting out as a "horse trainer," he was employed by my grandpa to take care of his horses. He started a lot of the horses that we still have today, and consider our "bomb proof" trail horses. He also gave me lessons while I was growing up. My sisters, cousins, and I all took lessons from him, but out of 10 grandkids, I was the only one who stuck with it. I was a horse crazy little girl, and still am today. I continued learning with Johnny for several more years. I attended a few of his clinics when he got to be more popular, and I can basically accredit the fundamentals of my riding to him. He models after Buck Brannaman and Ray Hunt, and he not only taught me how to ride, but taught me horsemanship. I am so grateful I had the opportunity to learn from one of the best, and I plan on teaching my kids how to ride using the same things he taught me.


----------

